# Help needed overclock



## Jimmy85 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello, I've never attempted an overclock before and nor do I understand how to do it. 

My system is as follows

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer CHRIS-B7OZDFV4U (home)
Generator CHRIS
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2009-03-24
Time 17:54


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name CHRIS-B7OZDFV4U (home)
User Name CHRIS

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 2000 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type AMI (05/04/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache
Monitor Samtron 76E/77E [17" CRT] (HJET218517)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive MAXTOR STM3250820AS (232 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 131061 MB (107817 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 107411 MB (107343 MB free)
Total Size 232.9 GB (210.1 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (82.9.223.85)

Peripherals:
Printer HP LaserJet 4L
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 03 06 01 10 22 00 00 00 06 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 03 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: BF DB 10 B9 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F C4 00 04 00 01 
Offset 50: 01 60 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 58 60 00 20 00 11 11 D0 00 00 00 22 05 75 00 
Offset 70: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 02 50 35 00 07 02 00 1F 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 80 00 00 00 00 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 
Offset C0: 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 08 00 00 98 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F01: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 13 06 00 00 02 00 00 00 06 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F02: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 23 06 00 00 02 00 00 00 06 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 23 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 03 8E 20 31 30 3C 80 86 7F CF 44 22 44 00 22 60 
Offset B0: 3F 13 C0 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E 00 
Offset C0: 20 AA 20 20 50 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 33 02 30 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F03: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 33 06 00 00 02  00 00 00 06 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 33 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 22 22 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 C0 20 00 FF 19 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F04: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 43 06 00 00 02 00 00 00 06 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00 10 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F05: VIA I/O APIC Interrupt Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 53 06 00 00 00 00 20 00 08 10 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 51 53 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 8C 00 05 00 02 40 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 2B 0E 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 85 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 3E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F07: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 51 73 06 00 00 02 00 00 00 06 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 70 3B 88 82 82 44 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 06 01 00 82 B9 86 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 99 B9 07 00 30 02 00 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 20 02 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 
Offset 40: 00 08 00 22 21 72 99 B9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 0E 70 35 00 07 02 00 1F 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 80 00 00 00 00 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: BF 63 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F C4 00 04 00 00 
Offset C0: 08 00 0B FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: VIA K8T890 Chipset - PCI Express Port 1

Offset 00: 06 11 38 A2 07 01 10 40 00 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 FC B0 FE 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B 01 1B 00 
Offset 40: 10 68 41 01 01 0F 00 00 00 00 12 00 01 0D 18 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 21 E0 25 80 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 70 22 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 44 30 F0 7C FF 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 0C 12 41 81 04 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 03 00 27 8A 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 50 20 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset E0: 0C 06 80 92 08 00 00 00 80 82 F8 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F00: VIA K8T890 Chipset - PCI Express Port 2

Offset 00: 06 11 38 C2 07 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 CF F1 CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F 01 07 00 
Offset 40: 10 68 41 01 01 0E 00 00 20 00 10 00 41 0C 18 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 E0 25 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 70 22 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 44 30 F0 7C FF 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 12 1B 41 81 04 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 03 00 27 8A 44 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 50 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset E0: 00 0F 00 93 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F01: VIA K8T890 Chipset - PCI Express Port 3

Offset 00: 06 11 38 D2 07 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 E1 CF E1 CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 02 07 00 
Offset 40: 10 68 41 01 01 0E 00 00 20 00 10 00 11 0C 18 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 E0 25 08 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 70 22 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 44 30 F0 7C FF 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 12 1B 41 81 04 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 03 00 00 8A 44 44 44 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset E0: 00 0F 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F02: VIA K8T890 Chipset - PCI Express Port 4

Offset 00: 06 11 38 E2 07 01 10 40 00 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 E0 E0 00 60 
Offset 20: F0 FB F0 FB F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 27 03 07 00 
Offset 40: 10 68 41 01 81 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 0C 18 03 
Offset 50: 00 00 11 20 E0 25 10 01 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 70 22 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 44 30 F0 7C FF 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 3B 58 41 81 04 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 8A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset E0: 00 0F 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F03: VIA K8T890 Chipset - PCI Express Port 5

Offset 00: 06 11 38 F2 07 01 10 00 00 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 D0 D0 00 20 
Offset 20: E0 FB E0 FB F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 04 07 00 
Offset 40: 10 68 41 01 01 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 0C 18 04 
Offset 50: 00 00 11 20 E0 25 18 01 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 70 22 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 44 30 F0 7C FF 7F 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 3B 58 41 81 04 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 8A 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset E0: 00 0F 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device

Offset 00: F6 13 11 01 05 01 10 02 10 00 01 04 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F6 13 11 01 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 18 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 06 11 91 05 07 00 90 02 80 8F 01 01 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 CC 00 00 81 C8 00 00 01 C8 00 00 81 C4 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 C4 00 00 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 91 05 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 93 03 F1 44 06 AF 40 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 10 00 00 00 00 20 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 10 04 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F8 5E 78 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 80 42 91 05 49 18 91 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 05 00 90 02 07 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 71 05 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 0B F2 09 05 18 8C C4 00 A8 A8 11 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 50: 07 07 17 F6 0C 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 25 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: C8 C9 75 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 07 01 71 05 49 18 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F00: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 A0 00 03 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 B4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 38 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B A0 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F01: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 A0 00 03 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 38 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B A0 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 A0 00 03 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 38 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B A0 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F03: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 A0 00 03 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 38 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B A0 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F04: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 04 31 17 00 10 02 86 20 03 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 FC DF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 04 31 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 BE 20 00 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 5A 00 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B 55 65 03 53 80 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8237A PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 37 33 03 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 37 33 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 44 40 F0 00 00 00 10 00 0C 20 00 00 44 00 0A 00 
Offset 50: 00 0D 09 00 00 00 00 00 62 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 D0 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 49 18 37 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 20 84 59 00 00 00 00 00 01 08 00 00 00 18 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 81 C9 00 B4 CD 0A 00 00 83 20 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 08 00 41 69 10 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F07: VIA VT8287 Ultra V-Link Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 7E 28 06 01 10 22 00 00 00 06 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 7E 33 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: F4 24 00 80 82 00 00 00 18 BB 88 80 82 44 80 03 
Offset 50: 80 83 33 03 00 04 01 40 08 00 01 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 AA 00 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 80 C8 EE 01 3C 0F 50 48 01 00 00 00 77 00 00 02 
Offset 80: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: FD 3F DF 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 70 48 66 68 B1 00 03 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A4 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F00: VIA VT8237A PCI to PCI Express Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 7B 33 04 01 10 20 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: CE 0E 08 06 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 02 A8  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 0D 00 00 00 49 18 7B 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F00: AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Offset 00: 22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 50: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 01 00 E4 00 00 00 20 C8 0E 0F 0C 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 01 21 20 00 11 11 22 05 75 80 02 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 56 04 51 02 00 00 FF 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD Hammer - Address Map

Offset 00: 22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 03 00 E0 00 80 FF EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 40 00 00 FF FF 00 
Offset C0: 13 10 00 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: E0 3F 38 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 91 16 5D 20 12 12 00 
Offset 90: 10 08 01 00 59 80 10 34 39 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: EB 02 00 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 6F 94 F3 AD 68 00 00 00 C5 68 68 21 04 50 84 C2 
Offset C0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: F9 0F 0B A1 1F 1B 2E 70 BB 89 C5 DA DA 2D B7 45 
Offset E0: AC 2D 63 C0 8E DA B2 54 79 65 C7 26 61 1F 7F 45 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

Offset 00: 22 10 03 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: FF 3B 04 00 40 00 10 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 20 B5 
Offset 60: EB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 01 02 51 11 80 00 50 00 38 00 08 1A 22 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 07 23 13 21 13 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 9E 21 00 00 00 7A F3 97 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 01 A7 0D 00 00 00 C0 00 25 26 26 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 24 18 4F 00 19 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0F 00 10 00 00 04 00 00 02 00 00 00 32 0F 04 00 

B02 D00 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 7B 19 63 23 07 01 10 00 02 85 01 01 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 DC 00 00 81 D8 00 00 01 D8 00 00 81 D4 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 E0 EF FB 00 00 00 00 49 18 63 23 
Offset 30: 00 00 EE FB 68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 01 00 00 
Offset 40: B1 F1 00 80 08 08 FF E0 20 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 10 00 11 02 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00 11 F4 03 01 
Offset 60: 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 01 50 02 40 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 08 A0 00 A0 01 0A 00 0F 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: C3 8B 38 00 03 45 02 00 9C 34 27 C0 49 86 00 00 
Offset D0: 18 00 80 80 01 00 00 00 00 80 EB 00 00 00 00 01 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9C 34 27 C0 49 42 01 89 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B03 D00 F00: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: EC 10 68 81 07 01 10 40 01 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 F0 FF FB 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 18 68 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 FC FB 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 48 C2 F7 00 80 00 00 03 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 84 01 00 63 7E 00 00 10 58 1A 00 11 F4 03 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 09 00 4C 01 01 1C 02 00 FB FF FF 11 
Offset 90: 08 30 00 00 C2 10 04 00 2C 2F 06 00 FF 0E 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 28 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 03 00 03 00 
Offset B0: 00 40 00 00 FF 3F FF 3F FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B06 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 61 01 07 01 10 00 A1 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 FD 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 FC 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 1C 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 10 1C 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 C0 04 2C 01 
Offset 80: 10 28 0A 00 01 4D 01 00 08 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.w.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......c...IBM VGA Compatible........10/12/06
C000:0040 .................b..C.................."........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 [email protected]@......j!...........J!....
C000:00C0 ................................................................
C000:0100 ....HWEAPCIR..a.........w.......ASUS EN6200 VGA BIOS Version 5.4
C000:0140 4.02.52.AS17...DJH.^....2.2EN6200................Version 5.44.02
C000:0180 .52.00 ....Copyright (C) 1996-2005 NVIDIA Corp..................
C000:01C0 .....................................nv44 Board - p262h2 ......
C000:0200 ........Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....
C000:0240 I.....L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c...
C000:0280 ..i.$.......R.D.........00/00/00..UU.........\d/.\....`]r]z].].]
C000:02C0 .]r]..7.=.C.[.s..........^O...1...............B.... .Pq....(./.-
C000:0300 /#..#......\.q5T5..R.D..`.2K...DS]01/11/06..............1.....'.
C000:0340 ....I...I.g.I...........^.......B.......I...n...Z...L.........a.
C000:0380 ....fYe.L.F.F.F.......F.n.8...q.F.F.t.......x.8...X.f`...`].....
C000:03C0 ...........u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....8.......u.........8...t.


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD MAXTOR STM3250820AS
Motherboard 63-241-0000010-00101111-050407-VIA$AS2GL241_ALIVESATA2-GLAN BIOS P2.50
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ALiveSATA2-GLAN
Motherboard DMISYS: To Be Filled By O.E.M. ALiveSATA2-GLAN
Motherboard Unknown
PCI/AGP 1106-0351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-0591: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-1351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-2351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-3351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-4351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP  1106-5351: VIA I/O APIC Interrupt Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-7351: VIA Standard Host Bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-B999: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 197B-2363: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Jimmy85 (Jan 13, 2009)

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version P2.50
Release Date 05/04/2007
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI
Expansion Capabilities PCI, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Product ALiveSATA2-GLAN
Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Universal Unique ID 00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Product ALiveSATA2-GLAN

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 64-bit ECC
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 2048 MB
Memory Slots  4

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer AMD
Version AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 2000 MHz
Current Clock 2000 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.5 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation CPUSocket

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 256 KB
Installed Size 256 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM0
Type ECC, DIMM
Speed 96 ns
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM1
Type ECC, DIMM
Speed 96 ns
Installed Size 512 MB
Enabled Size 512 MB

[ Memory Modules / DIMM2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation DIMM2
Speed 255 ns
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / DIMM3 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation  DIMM3
Speed 255 ns
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Devices / DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 72-bit
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Manufacturer Manufacturer0
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number PartNum0

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 72-bit
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer Manufacturer1
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number PartNum1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM2
Bank Locator BANK2
Manufacturer Manufacturer2
Serial Number SerNum2
Asset Tag AssetTagNum2
Part Number PartNum2

[ Memory Devices / DIMM3 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM3
Bank Locator BANK3
Manufacturer Manufacturer3
Serial Number SerNum3
Asset Tag AssetTagNum3
Part Number PartNum3

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCIE1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE1
Type PCI-E x1
Usage In Use
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCIE2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE2
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCIE3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE3
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Length Short


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Unknown
CPUID CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
CPUID Revision 00040F32h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1998.60 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 64 KB
L1 Data Cache 64 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (Asynchronous)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-241-0000010-00101111-050407-VIA$AS2GL241_ALIVESATA2-GLAN BIOS P2.50
Motherboard Name Unknown

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 05/04/07
Video BIOS Date 10/12/06
DMI BIOS Version P2.50

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache
GPU Code Name NV44 (PCI Express x16 10DE / 0161, Rev A1)
GPU Clock 351 MHz
Memory Clock 199 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83697HF (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 27 °C (81 °F)
CPU 26 °C (79 °F)
GPU 45 °C (113 °F)
MAXTOR STM3250820AS 26 °C (79 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 3184 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.20 V
+3.3 V 3.41 V
+5 V 5.16 V
+12 V 11.55 V
-12 V 0.80 V
-5 V 1.89 V
+5 V Standby 5.02 V
VBAT Battery 0.06 V
Debug Info F FF 35 FF
Debug Info T 27 26 255
Debug Info V 4C 00 D5 C0 BE BF BF (01)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Unknown, 2000 MHz
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
L1 Code Cache 64 KB
L1 Data Cache 64 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (Asynchronous)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID TEMPLATE ETEMPLATE
CPU #0 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 1998 MHz
CPU #1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 1998 MHz

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 0 %
CPU #1 / Core #2 0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer AuthenticAMD
CPUID CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
CPUID Revision 00040F32h
Extended CPUID Revision 00040F32h
Platform ID 00h (Unknown)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 0

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Supported
AMD Extended MMX Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Not Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Not Supported
Software Thermal Control Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode  Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Supported
Thermal Trip Supported
Voltage ID Control Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Not Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Not Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Supported
Self-Snoop Not Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-241-0000010-00101111-050407-VIA$AS2GL241_ALIVESATA2-GLAN BIOS P2.50
Motherboard Name Unknown


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1023 MB
Used 371 MB
Free 651 MB
Utilization 36 %

Swap Space:
Total 2460 MB
Used 410 MB
Free 2049 MB
Utilization 17 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3483 MB
Used 782 MB
Free 2701 MB
Utilization 22 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type  AMI
System BIOS Date 05/04/07
Video BIOS Date 10/12/06

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Adapter String GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
BIOS String Version 5.44.02.52.00
Chip Type GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.10.8198 - nVIDIA ForceWare 81.98)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache (Asus EN6200TC) Video Adapter
nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ PCI Express x16: nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache
GPU Code Name NV44
PCI Device 10DE / 0161
Transistors 77 million
Process Technology 0.11u
Die Size 110 mm2
Bus Type PCI Express x16 @ x16
Memory Size 64 MB
GPU Clock 351 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 3 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 1 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 1404 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 1404 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR
Bus Width 32-bit
Real Clock 199 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 398 MHz
Bandwidth 1592 MB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

nVIDIA GPU Registers:
nv-000000 044100A2
nv-100000 00000000
nv-100200 03003202
nv-10020C 04000000
nv-101000 2342D097
nv-680500 00000000
nv-680504 00000000
nv-680570 00000000
nv-680574 00000000
nv-68057C 80000E02
nv-001540 7FFF0703
nv-004000 8000011C
nv-004004 011F1A02
nv-004008 C000001C
nv-004020 A030011C
nv-004024 011F3B04
nv-004028 80000AA8
nv-00C040 3C03C003


----------



## Jimmy85 (Jan 13, 2009)

memory

2xDDR2 512MBytes

PC2-5300 (333MHz)

A-Data Technology

Timings Table

Freuency -200MHz -266MHz -333MHz
CAS# Latency -3.0 -4.0 -5.0
RAS# to CAS# -3 -4 -5
RAS# Precharge -3 -4 -5
tRAS -9 -12 -15
tRC -12 -16 -20

Voltage -1.8v


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mate we really don't need know all that info it made my head hurt.

Read the sticky thread at the top of the overclocking forum it will explain what overclocking is and what it does and how to do it.

THe only info we need is CPU type, Motherboard type, RAM Type and speed and what FSB is you can find this info by going into your bios


----------

